# Danny Sailor info



## dougcampbell (Oct 17, 2010)

I am trying to find information on Danny Sailor. He was a world champion tree climber in the 50's and 60's. My father did the Emceeíng for Danny up and down the coast, when I was just a young boy. My dad is 81 now, and I'd like to find out if Danny is still alive, or any information about his later years, as a surprise for my dad. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikefromcanmore (Oct 30, 2010)

*Danny Sailor*

Last time I saw Danny Sailor was in the mid 1980's. He had an acreage in the West Newton area of Surrey. What a character! He must have had the biggest collection of old junk ever assembled which he continually moved around the property. He used to drive around town in an old convertible and usually had a young gal (seldom the same one) riding with him. He used to come into a store where I worked and was always looking for a deal. His wallet was always stuffed with cash but he treated every dollar like it was his last one. He finally developed and sold his property after many battles with the city and problems with the East Asian community which moved into the area. As he was leaving the area he put up a sign saying "???? Estates a better class of people". That was Danny. Last I heard he had moved to Langley and used to spend his winters in Mexico.


----------



## Lynnii drechsel (Apr 26, 2017)

kinda late to the party but Danny was my great uncle and he passed away about 13 years ago. He spent his last years living in Mexico.


----------



## raymeus (Nov 1, 2017)

dougcampbell said:


> I am trying to find information on Danny Sailor. He was a world champion tree climber in the 50's and 60's. My father did the Emceeíng for Danny up and down the coast, when I was just a young boy. My dad is 81 now, and I'd like to find out if Danny is still alive, or any information about his later years, as a surprise for my dad. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I worked for him around 1975 , in surrey . I was a teenager and he gave me a job in the summer pulling nails out of his used lumber . I lost track of him after that and always wondered what happened to him .


----------



## Swaltoniii (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a signed 8x10 of Danny for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## reneedg (Mar 1, 2022)

Lynnii drechsel said:


> kinda late to the party but Danny was my great uncle and he passed away about 13 years ago. He spent his last years living in Mexico.


Hello! My name is Renee D and I am looking to find any information on Danny's child(ren), partners and friends/family that may have more information. I have been in touch with what I believe is a cousin of mine and Danny is a big connector for us. So sorry to hear that he's passed.


----------

